# ACCUTRON II VS PRECISIONIST



## Feirocious (Jul 25, 2018)

98B252 or 96B259? Both are asking for ₱20,000($400aprox) and I really like the two, but which one should I choose? From the Philippines here and no AD of Bulova


----------



## tayloreuph (Mar 9, 2015)

The Lobster will wear smaller than the Precisionist. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Feirocious (Jul 25, 2018)

Thank you I have a quite big wrist so I think it will fit me right


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

The Precisionist is the better movement, as it has a super smooth 16 beat per second sweep. The 262 is 8 bps.

There are videos on youtube showing the difference. It is quite noticeable.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

precisionist vs Accutron quote:

"It is important to note that the Precisionist movement in the Accutron II collection of watches is slightly different than the movement in the larger Precisionist watches (collection). That is because in order to reduce the size of the movement for these more classic timepieces Bulova needed to use smaller batteries. To maintain the same three year battery life Bulova slowed down the frequency of the watch so that is uses a bit less power. So what does all this mean? Basically in order to have a watch that is not so large, Bulova decided to offer a bit less accuracy. Having said that, these are still much more accurate than "traditional" quartz movements. So while the larger Precisionist movements are "way" more accurate than most quartz movements, the Accutron II Precisionist movements are "much" more accurate."

http://www.ablogtowatch.com/bulova-accutron-ii-surveyor-precisionist-movement-watch-review/


----------



## fjblair (Apr 24, 2009)

I champion the Precisionist, I say.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Who cares if you are .00002 late when you can arrive in 150% better style?

The Lobster wins by miles just for style!
(plus I'll change batteries less often) 
Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## wbird (Feb 25, 2015)

Wolfsatz said:


> Who cares if you are .00002 late when you can arrive in 150% better style?
> 
> The Lobster wins by miles just for style!
> (plus I'll change batteries less often)
> Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


Style is a personal thing, and we can disagree. Battery life not so much. The second hand is a big drain on battery life, and battery in the Precisionist has more mAh, and you can hit that button on left side of the case and turn off the second hand when you're not wearing it, or just don't need it. It will still keep time. Not an option on the Accutron II.

Betting you'll change the battery more often on that Accutron than I will on a Pecissionist.


----------



## tmathes (Jan 11, 2013)

I agree with everything Wbird said. Some think the Lobster is better looking but to me, ahem, not so much. Plus to save battery I usually keep the sweep second hand switched off on my Precisionist, something I can't do with my Accutron II-based Bulovas (3 hander Surveyor, moon watch and Curv).

My only gripe with the Precisionist is the thickness of the case. I have a 96B259 and with the dial design being not that large the watch 'wears smaller' than I expected. The case is rather thick though, it's my only real gripe with the watch. Given a choice between the two I still would go with a Precisionist, I prefer the more conventional case design and the high-speed sub-dial at the 12pm position has great entertainment value. :-!


----------



## tayloreuph (Mar 9, 2015)

tmathes said:


> I agree with everything Wbird said. Some think the Lobster is better looking but to me, ahem, not so much. Plus to save battery I usually keep the sweep second hand switched off on my Precisionist, something I can't do with my Accutron II-based Bulovas (3 hander Surveyor, moon watch and Curv).
> 
> My only gripe with the Precisionist is the thickness of the case. I have a 96B259 and with the dial design being not that large the watch 'wears smaller' than I expected. The case is rather thick though, it's my only real gripe with the watch. Given a choice between the two I still would go with a Precisionist, I prefer the more conventional case design and the high-speed sub-dial at the 12pm position has great entertainment value. :-!


I have to agree with the height of the case. I had a Wilton Chrono, and just didn't wear it enough. I wore my Accutron II Snorkel much more often. Not a chrono though. The second hand, while noticeable, didn't bother me, and to be honest, I need the tick of the second hand for work purposes. So I had the chrono engaged most of the time.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## grimmy (Feb 4, 2018)

yankeexpress said:


> The Precisionist is the better movement, as it has a super smooth 16 beat per second sweep. The 262 is 8 bps.
> 
> There are videos on youtube showing the difference. It is quite noticeable.


I cant seem to find a comparison video, and the Lobster beat is smoooooth in the one video I did see. The chrono looks more jumpy, at least to my eye, or its just a bad video.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

wbird said:


> Style is a personal thing, and we can disagree. Battery life not so much. The second hand is a big drain on battery life, and battery in the Precisionist has more mAh, and you can hit that button on left side of the case and turn off the second hand when you're not wearing it, or just don't need it. It will still keep time. Not an option on the Accutron II.
> 
> Betting you'll change the battery more often on that Accutron than I will on a Pecissionist.


Well....if we are turning things off...I also can pull the thing on the right side... =)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## gh0stleader (Oct 4, 2017)

The precisionist line has the big second in a Chrono vs. Accutron having the small second hand in a Chrono.

Love the large sweeping hand on Bulova Accutron and precisionist!


----------

